# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  χειριστηριο γκαραζοπορτας

## XRISTAKIS795

Γεια σε ολους 
Εχω ενα συστημα aprimatic και χρησιμοποιει χειριστηριο TR2 
Οταν παταω τα κουμπια αναβοσβηνει κανονικα ενα κοκκινο λεντ που εχει στο πλακετακι 
Εκπεμπει 433.92 mhz μπορω να το τεσταρω με την φωτογραφικη μηχανη του κινητου μου ?
πρεπει να εκπεμπει υπερυθρες φνωριζει κανενας ?

----------


## nyannaco

Οχι δεν μπορείς, είναι RF τηλεχειριστληριο, όχι IR

----------


## αλπινιστης

Μπορεις να εχεις μια "χοντρικη" εικονα του αν δουλευει, πατωντας το διπλα σε μια κεραια ραδιοφωνου ΑΜ και να ακουσεις τις παρεμβολες

----------


## XRISTAKIS795

τελεια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις παιδια

----------

